# Just got a Jerky Cannon, need a recipe with no Onion or Garlic



## mikedaub (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello fellow smokers...

For the past couple of years, my wife has been eating Sweetwood Fatty Sticks as quick go to snack during the day, but after her gallbladder removal, she has had some issues with them.  Long story short, her nutritionist has her on a low FODMAP diet, and them moral is, she can have no onion or garlic.  Of those Sweetwood sticks, there is one, the Maple and Blueberry that she can actually eat. While I do work at a wholesale facility that sells those sticks, things add up.  Plus, I have a smoker.. why am I not doing this myself??

With that in mind, I just got a LEM Jerky Cannon, and I am ready to go with making sticks, but the problem is, every spice pack, or recipe has some sort of onion or garlic in it.. So I ask, anyone out there have a great onion/garlic free recipe for stick/jerky?

Thanks all in advance


----------



## bregent (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh boy, I am so happy to be off the FODMAP diet!!  But, when I was I used to do a garlic extract in oil - apparently the fructan in garlic and onions are not oil soluble. 
https://www.monashfodmap.com/blog/cooking-with-onion-and-garlic-myths-and/


----------



## mikedaub (Mar 26, 2018)

bregent said:


> Oh boy, I am so happy to be off the FODMAP diet!!  But, when I was I used to do a garlic extract in oil - apparently the fructan in garlic and onions are not oil soluble.
> https://www.monashfodmap.com/blog/cooking-with-onion-and-garlic-myths-and/



Interesting.. We weren't aware.  The nutritionist said to stay away, so we do..  This seems to be super helpful on day to day meal type things, but not sure how it would effect jerky..  I guess I would need to try it with something as long as there is an oil in it..


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 26, 2018)

What if you just make your own cures and flavorings, but leave out the stuff that is restricted?

My go-to for Ground Beef is this one. But I change things up when I don't have a this, or a that.
I also add things like Smoked Paprika and Cyan Pepper powder to give it a little afterburn.

Not everything needs to come prepared, or premixed. ;)

PS: While I do do some smoking of my GB, I mix it and use a dehydrator to finish mine.
But by getting the needed ingredients, you can control dietary restrictions.
I hesitate to use a dirty word, but you could experiment with... (liquid smoke).


----------



## mikedaub (Mar 27, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> What if you just make your own cures and flavorings, but leave out the stuff that is restricted?
> 
> My go-to for Ground Beef is this one. But I change things up when I don't have a this, or a that.
> I also add things like Smoked Paprika and Cyan Pepper powder to give it a little afterburn.
> ...



I am 100% ok with doing something that isn't premixed.. Actually, that was the basis for me starting the post.  Premixed nice, but like everything else we have tried to do in our lives, I would like to make my own.  My wife and I try to avoid anything in a package if possible.  But, while looking through most of the recipes on here, just about all had garlic or onion in them.  I guess my best bet is to find one that looks good, and just eliminate it and see how it tastes.

I do have an Excalibur dehydrator, and have used it with premarinated meat before, so I am not against doing that, or using liquid smoke.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 27, 2018)

Yep. If I don't have something, like cumin, for example, I just forge ahead.
Lucky me, salt is all I try to be mindful of.
The only thing I'm kind of careful with is the Prague Powder.
I was given a Presto Dehydrator for Christmas, and I dehydrated everything but the cat.
(We don't have a cat...) :rolleyes::)


----------



## mikedaub (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks all.. Seems like the thing to try is just skip the onion/garlic and see how it tastes..  

I haven't met a piece of jerky I haven't liked yet, and I imagine a little missing onion powder isn't going to change that.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

mikedaub said:


> Thanks all.. Seems like the thing to try is just skip the onion/garlic and see how it tastes..
> 
> I haven't met a piece of jerky I haven't liked yet, and I imagine a little missing onion powder isn't going to change that.



I could email you some that would change your mind... :eek::p

LOL! :D


----------



## mikedaub (Mar 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I could email you some that would change your mind... :eek::p
> 
> LOL! :D


I didn't say it wasn't out there.. I just said I haven't seen it..


----------

